# Swimbait rod



## YakinnFlorida (May 26, 2012)

What is the best blank for throwing a tarpon swimbait from the pier. Im looking for a 8-9 foot rod. I just need to get an idea for a rod buid before this summer. Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It needs to be med/fast for the best action with swim baits. Seekers "super seeker" works well, but the best blank for this IMO are some if the popping blanks from united composites.


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

Chris V said:


> It needs to be med/fast for the best action with swim baits. Seekers "super seeker" works well, but the best blank for this IMO are some if the popping blanks from united composites.


 the lamiglas G1000series work well . Glb108IM or the Glb108IMH or the surf series GSB108 very close to the united com or rouge but a little lower graphite modulas. ..... I like the Seekers my self CLB806H . very nice rod for all around big boys.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Have you ever caught a Tarpon with a swim bait from Navarre @ YakinnFlorida?


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

yup. 72 pounds.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Did you beach and take pictures of him? What size swim bait was it?


----------



## YakinnFlorida (May 26, 2012)

Never landed any but yes i have hooked quite a few on swimbaits. And theyre the 6" white pearls


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have taken several tarpon to around 140lbs on swim baits from my kayak. I like them in the 5-6.5" range and use 1 1/2-2oz jigheads.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Tarpon from the Beach*

The tarpon that I've hooked were on bone-colored Spooks or an 'albino' jig with a red tag.

I never landed one; preferring to get a few jumps, then 'turning it go' as the Cajuns refer to it. 

Chris: Are those 'kayaks' good to eat? just asking. C2


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

The one I had was from the old wooden navarre pier... used an 7 inch plastic mullet a storm type. we brought him to scales at pier... 72 pounds. brought home had picture done. went on smoker. fed whole family and a few neighbors.


----------

